# Professional ED Coding



## ChristinaKrantz (Dec 22, 2017)

In Professional ED coding, do you code injection and infusion CPT codes? If a procedure is done, which code would get a modifier (E/M or procedure) and what would it be? Also, how do you figure out the components for the E/M codes? Are there any good free resources on Professional ED coding? Thanks.


----------



## Valarmathi Venkatesan (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi ,
We won't code injection and infusion in ED professional, whereas we code these codes in ED facility. If any procedure done we need to append 25 modifier along with E/M codes. Components from the Medical record as HPI, ROS ,PFSH,PE & MDM.


----------



## cleanclaims (Mar 18, 2018)

There are multiple sites you can get E&M  auditing tools from to help you code properly but E&M requires a good bit of training so if you are asking how to code E&M I would suggest getting a local chapter member to sit down with you in person, or take an E&M class through AAPC.  Here is a link to Noridian's page for tools on E&M.  https://www.novitas-solutions.com/w...-state=17bu8i5pzf_4&_afrLoop=125226245199909#!


----------

